# Lure Bodies...



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I know a lot of guys are customizing stuff that is already being produced by Reef Runner, Rapala, Renosky Ect....I am looking to find a decent minnow bait body similar to those above..

Any Suggestions?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

This may help you. You can get unpainted minnow bodies for about a buck a body. 

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1767

John


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Another

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Search/unpainted lure bodies.aspx


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Some deep divers on here

http://bustinbassbaits.com/


----------

